# 先週図書館から借りた本を読んで驚いた



## 8769

(1)先週図書館から借りた本を読んで驚いた。(2)ある貧しい国の子どもたちの写真が載っていた。(3)服はぼろぼろで裸足だったのだが、その表情は生き生きとしていた。(4)その笑顔があまりにもすてきなので、日本は豊かだけれど、僕たちは本当に幸せなのかなと思った。(5)最近、あんな輝くような笑顔を日本で見ていないような気がするのだ。 

Which is appropriate for the translation of sentence (1) above? 
１．I was surprised when I read the book I borrowed from the library last week. 
２．I was surprised when I read a book I borrowed from the library last week.

I chose #2, becasue I thought "book" that "I" borrowed from the library would be new information to the reader.

What do you think?


----------



## Captain Haddock

I'd translate it literally as:

"I was surprised upon reading a book I borrowed from the library last week."

As you say, the existence of the book appears to be new information to the reader.

However, the literal translation suggests too strong a link between the act of reading and the act of being surprised, since it's the content that's surprising (and photographic content rather than textual, in particular). A more natural translation would be:

"I borrowed a book from the library last week, and what I found in it really surprised me."


----------



## cheshire

もし１か２から選ばなきゃならないとすれば、１でも２でも間違いではないですよね？


----------



## Captain Haddock

cheshire said:


> もし１か２から選ばなきゃならないとすれば、１でも２でも間違いではないですよね？



そうですね。でも、文脈によって違うと思うんです。前記の段落は、「a」のほうがよそうですがね。


----------



## 8769

お二人ともご回答をありがとうございます。

２（a）の方がよさそうだとして、では逆にこの文脈で１（the）だとどういう解釈がなされますか？

たとえば、
（あ）借りた本が今話題になっている「例の本」という解釈
以外にどういう解釈がありえますか？


----------



## Flaminius

"the book" では、語り手が先週図書館で借りた本がこの本一冊だけという含意が生じます。


----------



## Captain Haddock

> 借りた本が今話題になっている「例の本」という解釈以外にどういう解釈がありえますか？


そうですね。「the」は相手がもう本について知っていると現します。



> "the book" では、語り手が先週図書館で借りた本がこの本一冊だけという含意が生じます。



うん、そういうニュアンスも持ちますね。


----------



## cheshire

これは日本における英語教育にかぎったことではありませんが、先生のなかには「関係代名詞とそれに続く要素に修飾される名詞には定冠詞を伴う」と間違って思い込んで、そう教えている方が実際におられました。何語とは申しませんが。

こう考えたらすっきりしませんか？関係代名詞とそれに続く要素、は形容詞と等価である。つまり、形容詞より複雑なことを表現するには後ろに持ってきたほうがバランスがよい。ただそれだけだから、定冠詞・不定冠詞の区別は形容詞のときと同様。


----------



## 8769

皆さま、ご回答ありがとうございます。


Flaminius said:


> "the book" では、語り手が先週図書館で借りた本がこの本一冊だけという含意が生じます。


 
このFlaminiusさんのコメントに私は興味があります。もし、仮に次の一節があるとします。

I borrowed the book from the library last week, and what I found in it really surprised me. There was a picture in it of children living in poor countries. Though their clothes were ragged and their feet were bare, they looked lively. Smiles on their faces were so nice that I wondered if we were really happy in this rich country. It seems we rarely see brilliant smiles like those in Japan these days.

（１）
皆さまのご回答により、
この英文の読者は「(語り手が）先週図書館から借りた本」は、​ 
（あ）語り手が先週図書館で借りた本は今話題になっている「例の本」であるという解釈、
（い）語り手が先週図書館で借りた本がこの本一冊だけ、という解釈、​ 
などが考えられることが示唆されました。​ 

（２）
上の解釈（あ）は私にもよく理解できます。​ 
一方、解釈（い）はあくまで解釈（あ）に含まれる意味でなら、わたしにもよくわかるのですが、（あ）の解釈を伴わうことなく（い）のみが独立して解釈されることははたしてあるのでしょうか？​ 
つまり、上の一節の語り手（書き手）は聞き手（読み手）に対して、借りた本が何かをイメージすることは期待することなく、語り手が借りた本はこの本一冊だけであることをわかってもらうことを期待するときに、このように"the book..."という言い方をするのでしょうか？​ 
（３）
言い方を変えると、「the + 名詞」で、名詞が​ 
・ 可算名詞の複数形
・ 不可算名詞​ 
の場合は、その名詞の母集団を余すことなく全て、というイメージを私も持つことができます。​ 
一方、私が＃１で出した選択肢
１．I was surprised when I read the book I borrowed from the library last week. 
のような場合、つまりtheの付いた名詞が​ 
・ 可算名詞の単数形​ 
のときに、語り手が先週図書館で借りた本がこの本一冊だけ他にはない、という含意は成り立つのでしょうか？​ 
（４）
さらに思い切って言うと、私の感覚では、あくまで初出でtheを用いる限り、あくまで何らか特定の本を聞き手(読み手）がイメージしてくれることを期待しているようには思えるのですが、この「一冊だけで他にはない」というイメージを持つことを期待することはできないように思うのですが。​ 
「１冊だけで他にはない」というイメージを聞き手に期待するときには、そのthe bookの前に必要な情報を配置して、例えば
I borrowed just one book from the library last week, and I was surprised when I read the book（あるいはit).
のよに言わなければならないような気がするのですが、いかがでしょうか。​ 

どなたでも結構です。ご教示ください。​


----------



## cheshire

(あ）であっても　,which （コンマ　which) でいわゆる非制限用法。そうでなければ（い）。どっちにしても、一冊、という情報しかあらわせません。

（あ）は外界照応的、（い）は後方照応的。


----------



## 8769

Ｃｈｅｓｈｉｒｅさん、早速改めてのご回答ありがとうございます。



cheshire said:


> (あ）であっても　,which （コンマ　which) でいわゆる非制限用法。そうでなければ（い）。どっちにしても、一冊、という情報しかあらわせません。
> 
> （あ）は外界照応的、（い）は後方照応的。


 
２点だけ確認をさせてください。

（１）
このうちの「どっちにしても、一冊、という情報しかあらわせません」という言葉そのものは理解できます。繰り返しになりますが、#10のご回答は以下のように理解してよろしいでしょうか？

・I was surprised when I read the book I borrowed from the library last week. 
の文の聞き手（読み手）が（あ）でない解釈をする、つまり（い）「（theの）後方照応的」用法として解釈することがありえる。

・その場合は、語り手が先週図書館で借りた本はこの本一冊だけであり『他にはない』、という解釈をする。


（２）
「(あ）であっても　,which （コンマ　which) でいわゆる非制限用法」の後半でおっしゃっていることは、表記上
I was surprised when I read the book, which I borrowed from the library last week. 
とすべきであるということですか？

ともに簡潔にＹｅｓ，Ｎｏで結構ですからご回答いただけますか？Ｎｏの場合は恐れ入りますが簡単に補足をお願いいたします。


----------



## Captain Haddock

× _"I borrowed the book from the library last week, and what I found in it really surprised me."_

Yes, "the" sounds totally wrong there, unless you were already talking about that book in a previous sentence.

× _"I was surprised when I read the book I borrowed from the library last week."_

That sentence has the same problem. It should be "a".

Also, "when" sounds wrong there. Japanese use "when" too much when translating Japanese into English.

× _I was surprised when I read the book, which I borrowed from the library last week. _
○ _I was surprised upon reading this book, which I borrowed from the library last week._
○ _I was surprised upon reading a book I borrowed from the library last week._

"This" acceptably introduces the book as a topic in English. "The" does not. (Yes, English has topics. We just don't have a topic particle!)


----------



## Flaminius

A singular noun modified by _the_ indicates an instance of the noun can be uniquely identified from among other instances that are contextually relevant.

Consider _the_ in the sentence below:
This afternoon I read the book I borrowed from the library last week.

The speaker claims that he borrowed this book from the library last week.  It follows from the use of _the_ that its being  borrowed from the library last week is enough to uniquely identify which book is discussed.  To illustrate, suppose you are in the speaker's room and seeing 1000 books there.  If you can find a book he borrowed from the library last week (Impossible?  Well, this is a very hypothetical case), then you know which book he is talking about.  In order for this story to take place —alas, if not for anything else— there should be only one book that he borrowed from the library last week.

Another case has been discussed in this thread:
I was surprised by what I read in the book.

The sentence specifies the only book the speaker read but has no clue to uniquely identify it.  The best guess in this case is that it is so obvious among the interlocutors that no specific reference is necessary.  As *Captain Haddock* has said, however, this understanding is odd if it is to be used as the first sentence of your translation.  Since the write is appealing to the readers for the first time, there cannot be common understanding between the to parties.


----------



## cheshire

２点だけ確認をさせてください。

（１）
このうちの「どっちにしても、一冊、という情報しかあらわせません」という言葉そのものは理解できます。繰り返しになりますが、#10のご回答は以下のように理解してよろしいでしょうか？

・I was surprised when I read the book I borrowed from the library last week. 
の文の聞き手（読み手）が（あ）でない解釈をする、つまり（い）「（theの）後方照応的」用法として解釈することがありえる。*もちろんそうです。後方照応の this と同じような使い方です。*

・その場合は、語り手が先週図書館で借りた本はこの本一冊だけであり『他にはない』、という解釈をする。*もし「他にない」ことをいいたかったら別の表現をします。この文が扱っている内容は「他の本は知らないがこの本」ということなのですから。何冊か借りていれば厳密に言えば　one of the books I borrowed でしょうが、言葉は算数ではありませんので何冊借りていようが　the book でいいんだろうと思います。*
*EDIT: tinlizzy さんが私の見解を支持してくれています。*


（２）
「(あ）であっても　,which （コンマ　which) でいわゆる非制限用法」の後半でおっしゃっていることは、表記上
I was surprised when I read the book, which I borrowed from the library last week. 
とすべきであるということですか？*学校文法で機械的に教える方法ですよね。頭の中で非制限用法だと認識していても コンマ＋which　を使うとは限りません。that で非制限用法も可能なのだし。 仮に関係代名詞が省略されていても、頭のなかでは非制限的に捉えられている場合もよくあると思います。*

ともに簡潔にＹｅｓ，Ｎｏで結構ですからご回答いただけますか？Ｎｏの場合は恐れ入りますが簡単に補足をお願いいたします。


----------



## cheshire

> 言い方を変えると、「the + 名詞」で、名詞が
> 
> 
> ・ 可算名詞の複数形
> ・ 不可算名詞
> 
> 
> の場合は、その名詞の母集団を余すことなく全て、というイメージを私も持つことができます。​


​
文法家はあますところなく記述するのが仕事ですけれども、教育家の立場からなら根源的な意味から理解させるようにしたいものです。​

the の根源的な意味は、指示代名詞/形容詞です。（あ）だとその文の外部に指示対象があります。具体的な指示対象があるわけです。（い）についても指示対象があります。​

指示・被指示関係の形骸化した the の用法はあるのでしょうか？ the FBI はどうでしょうか？​

one/some --the other/the others/the rest　というように機械的に教えるところがほとんどでしょうが、the もはっきりと one/some を指示しています。​

釈迦に説法くさく聞こえたらご免なさい。​


----------



## Captain Haddock

cheshire said:


> 学校文法で機械的に教える方法ですよね。頭の中で非制限用法だと認識していても コンマ＋which　を使うとは限りません。that で非制限用法も可能なのだし。 仮に関係代名詞が省略されていても、頭のなかでは非制限的に捉えられている場合もよくあると思います。



I was surprised when I read [this/that] book, which I borrowed from the library.


非制限用法だと認識していますね。この文脈には、他に本がない。

I was surprised when I read the book that I borrowed from the library.

制限的です。他に本がある可能性があるけど、他の本とちがって、図書館から借りた一冊の本が驚かせた。「that」が省略されていても、違わないんです。


----------



## Captain Haddock

cheshire said:


> 指示・被指示関係の形骸化した the の用法はあるのでしょうか？ the FBI はどうでしょうか？​



"the FBI" -> "the Federal Bureau of Investigation"
likewise the USA, the CIA, the UN. 

If the full name of an organization or place is well-known, it is usually preferred to keep the article with the acronym.


----------



## unprimesuspect

Captain Haddock said:


> A more natural translation would be:
> 
> "I borrowed a book from the library last week, and what I found in it really surprised me."



キャプテンさんに一票。

8769さん、全く的が違っていたら申し訳ないのですが、よろしければ一度目をお通し下さい：

http://www2.gsu.edu/~eslhpb/grammar/lecture_11/relative.html


----------

